# Top 10 auto flower strains



## deza (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello All..

Please post up pictures or reviews of your favourite auto flower strain and why its your favourite.

Seen anything new on the market you want to try also? post it up!


----------



## Myroaches (Jan 9, 2012)

SourbubbleRyder outdoors. My version loves the outdoors...very fuel-ish tasting & potent


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nirvana short rider....


----------



## xgiovanni03x (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey man i love your Avatar  and i gotta say Afghan Kush Ryder From World Of Seeds. Smell's Super Potent. (check my Grow Journal for pics)


----------



## SirCopious (Jan 11, 2012)

Sour 60


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Jan 11, 2012)

Myroaches said:


> SourbubbleRyder outdoors. My version loves the outdoors...very fuel-ish tasting & potent


Where can I cop some beans for that strain? Canada delivery?


----------



## Myroaches (Jan 12, 2012)

Dakota Big Smokin said:


> Where can I cop some beans for that strain? Canada delivery?


Where you located?


----------



## deza (Jan 15, 2012)

*who is the top 5 auto flower breeders?*
*
i want to buy seeds from a breeder who is 'well known for auto flowering plants' and has good reviews also.*


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Jan 16, 2012)

deza said:


> *who is the top 5 auto flower breeders?*
> *
> i want to buy seeds from a breeder who is 'well known for auto flowering plants' and has good reviews also.*


Good Question..anyone??????


----------



## smokepuff (Jan 16, 2012)

Here in the uk and Ireland, sweet seeds has very very good reputation with a nice choice to chose from


----------



## rollmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

smokepuff said:


> Here in the uk and Ireland, sweet seeds has very very good reputation with a nice choice to chose from


Yeah I am growing Cream Caramel Automatic by sweet seeds. From other reviews i have read its going to be nice, 14 days since germination now, check out my some pics https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/503350-cream-caramel-auto-grow.html


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 16, 2012)

I've grown Lowryder 2, Easy Ryder, Diesel Ryder, Onyx & Blue Himalayan Diesel
Best smoke was a close call between Diesel Ryder, Lowryder#2 & Easy Ryder (all Joint Doctor strains)

Just harvested a Blue Himalayan Diesel (below) and she grew tall - smoke is couch lock, only just started curing in jars:

Blue Himalayan Diesel:






Harvest Pic (BHD):






BHD in Kilner Jars:






BHD Bud Pic:






Some of my other Auto grows are in my sig...


----------



## sporkd2 (Jan 16, 2012)

All that from an auto?? Wow!


----------



## Myroaches (Jan 16, 2012)

wow..How many days from start?


----------



## deza (Jan 16, 2012)

edsthreads said:


> I've grown Lowryder 2, Easy Ryder, Diesel Ryder, Onyx & Blue Himalayan Diesel
> Best smoke was a close call between Diesel Ryder, Lowryder#2 & Easy Ryder (all Joint Doctor strains)
> 
> Just harvested a Blue Himalayan Diesel (below) and she grew tall - smoke is couch lock, only just started curing in jars:
> ...




Really all that.from.an auto? Hell.. Thats awesome! Definitly getting that one!


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah all from a Auto plant - she took 75 days from seed btw, a couple of weeks longer than the other Autos i've grown


----------



## ScotZ (Jan 18, 2012)

fuck thats alot, im growing a Auto AK, link in my signature. take's 7days from seed apparently but we will see.

nice grow with that HBD man.


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Scot, there are some great Autos out there these days, they've come along way from a few years ago that's for sure


----------



## Noobalicious (Jan 18, 2012)

amazing auto grows guys!

im going to second two previously mentioned strains and add two ive tried:

Himalayan Blue Diesel by Short Stuff

Afghan Kush Ryder by World of Seeds

Fast Bud #2 by Sweet Seeds

Diesel ryder by THe Joint Doctor.

I have ordered successfully from several very common places. I love the single seed center (http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/) because you can get single seeds of each strain to grow some variety. The attitude (http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/) also has a great selection. im not sure if i can mention other forums, but autoflower.net has a seed shop wich has fantastic prices and newly produced strains that you can not get elsewhere.

Dont be suprised by high yields from autos, they have come a long way. i got 42g dry off my own strain (named califlower) but the plant was only 4" tall with no branching. there are tons of people producing 5+ oz from 2-3 gallon pots as well as people pulling even larger amounts from "super autos" like those produced by flash seeds.


----------



## deza (Jan 18, 2012)

edsthreads said:


> Yeah all from a Auto plant - she took 75 days from seed btw, a couple of weeks longer than the other Autos i've grown


Is this a super auto plant? .. it barley looks auto because of the size of the thing man.

well done to you! great pics and a good example of what auto's should be like!!!


----------



## CaliCaretaker (Jan 19, 2012)

edsthreads I'm glad to see you say LowRyder 2 is good I have one I just started up and 2 seeds left. Want to try something different next time around


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 19, 2012)

deza said:


> Is this a super auto plant? .. it barley looks auto because of the size of the thing man.
> 
> well done to you! great pics and a good example of what auto's should be like!!!


Good question because before I started growing the BHD I assumed that as it was going to be quite short as it was from Short Stuff Seeds..haha! bad assumption!
After looking closer at the spec on Attitudes website where I got it (Free with an order) it's a cross between a Indica, Sativa & Ruderalis so I think I got
mainly the Indica & Sativa traits with the Ruderalis showing with the small branching & Xmas tree like shape. Not an ideal Auto if you want to do a PC or stealth grow
but ideal for indoor growers that have tents or tallish cupboards as grow space.


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 19, 2012)

CaliCaretaker said:


> edsthreads I'm glad to see you say LowRyder 2 is good I have one I just started up and 2 seeds left. Want to try something different next time around


Yes I would definatley grow it again, good yields, great taste & good high - a great all-rounder I would recommend everyone give Lowryder #2 a go at least once


----------



## manfish (Jan 28, 2012)

Try SuperCritical by Greenhouse Seeds...GREAT taste and smell....kick ass smoke...from seed to harvest in only 56 days...( I wanted to let her go longer, but she was done ) Gotta say that I'm amazed at the autoflowers on the market today. The size, potency and yield are starting to rival regs. Pretty soon regs will be a thing of the past.


----------



## manfish (Jan 28, 2012)

42grams!!!!!...off a 4" plant....and I thought the story of Paul Bunyun and his blue ox was a TALL tale...HaHa...I was born at night....but not last night!


----------



## teddy westside (Jan 28, 2012)

manfish said:


> I was born at night....but not last night!


 love it, im stealing that expression


----------



## albsure (Jan 28, 2012)

manfish said:


> 42grams!!!!!...off a 4" plant....and I thought the story of Paul Bunyun and his blue ox was a TALL tale...HaHa...I was born at night....but not last night!


I think he meant 4 feet. If he did mean 4 inches then yeah 42 grams from a 4 inch plant just isn't possibly. You'd be lucky to get 4 grams out of a 4 inch plant.


----------



## teddy westside (Jan 29, 2012)

these are my first plants 2 x lowryder#2's they've pretty much grown themselves, there in soil under a 250w hps about 6 weeks now and been using bio biz nutes, does anyone know when i should stop giving them nutes based on these pics?


----------



## teddy westside (Jan 29, 2012)

sorry pics didnt come out right i accidently deleted the original so had to copy a copy heres some different pics ones 17" other is 28" now.


----------



## jhnfrmrby420 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Deza, whats that plant in your avatar. There's a new strain dutch passion just came out with called THINK DIFFERENT, not going to mention another forum but this one dude is growing it and, no joke, its gonna prob be close to 300 Grams, also a big yielder is auto Mazar, and an ass kicken one os Mi5. I buy from herbies, he throws in alot of extras, and if he has something new he throws a couple in to try as well. But Herbies doesnt have the Think Different yet. I'm just finishing my first grow, lowryder, AK47 and Big Devil auto. The lowryder#2 thats just about done is 14 inches tall, and the 2 others are close to 17 inches and still growing.


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 30, 2012)

My top 10 in no particular order (most of these can be found with pics in the completed journal in my sig).

Smurfberry - Sagamantha Seeds
La Diva - Delicious
La Bella Afrodita - Delicious
MI-5 - Short Stuff
Auto-Assassin - Short Stuff
Caramel Cream - Sweet Seeds
Pineapple Express - Barneys
Super Automatic Sativa - Big Buddah
Blackbriar - Auto Assassin X MI-5 X Lemon G photoperiod (made it with friends)
Shot Adrenaline Automatic - Samsara Seeds.


----------



## teddy westside (Jan 31, 2012)

def gonna try some pineapple express next, watched the movie after reading this post lol,
"you just got killed by a daewoo lanos motherfucker"


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

Done 20 Easyryder in a sog style grow which they are good for as all pretty much the same size and pulled15.5oz then done auto Critical mass and pulled 2oz of each in just over 8 weeks also very nice smoke. The first 3 are Easyryder the rest were the CM


----------



## hotnhigh (Jan 31, 2012)

I love *Auto Northern Lights* form *Vision Seeds*.
Really high yield and a smooth smoke. Only place
stocking vision seeds is www.bonzaseeds.com


----------



## hotnhigh (Jan 31, 2012)

Serial Violator.... VERY nice pics mate.... gonna try the auto lowryder myself


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

hotnhigh said:


> Serial Violator.... VERY nice pics mate.... gonna try the auto lowryder myself


Cheers mate, Auto's were my first 2 grows and was a very big learning curve now trying 12-12 from seed with photo's just save some elecy


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm digging the way my Barney's Farm Pineapple Express looks at day 53. All my other plants had ph issues but the PE. Nice fruity smell to it and nice side branching.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

throw up some pics


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are two Pineapple Express, day 53 from seed in a gallon of Fox Farms Ocean Forest. They're 12'' tall and I reckon to get a bit over a 1/2 ounce off each plant. I have a stunted pheno that I reckon will only produce about ten grams though. They look a bit hungry for Nitrogen but I feel like I could harvest in a week if I wanted to. Really smelly, skunky but fruity. Like I mentioned before my other plants had really bad ph lockouts but the PE fared up well. It even survived being locked in a fridge for 18 hours with no ill-effects hiding from the landlord.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

nice pic chodes , that a ruger? i got a speed six .357, looks like thats a 38* yeah? handles seem a bit smaller but it could be a optical illusion...lol


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

Ruger .357 magnum. I've got a big box of hollow points and a few rifles/shotty and whatnot.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

i hear ya... gotta be careful these days...lol
try gluing a bb in the tip of your hollowpoint.. i dont suppose its legal... but its pretty fantastic results =)


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what effect that would have on a hollow point bullet. Sounds like some crazy shit though.


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

Safety and Supply Department.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

it mushrooms the tip around the bb, soft metal. vs hard metal, turns it to 100s of fragments =) nice 22.. is ur leveraction a 44? 0r 30-30?? i have a savage 30-30 too lol


the tent is nice and stuffed too thats exactly how it should be IMO, full of shorties


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

It's just a few .22 rifles for target shooting. I want an AR-15 but the ammo would be expensive as hell to shoot. I can buy a $20 box of .22 bullets and shoot all day.


----------



## TheChodesman (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm considering buying a smaller tent to use with my 3x3. I've got a photoperiod Blue Widow in the back I want to clone. A 12/12 run in a smaller tent with clones would be economical while I have the auto tent running.


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330545611023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Just purchased ... hasn't arrived yet but I'll post a review when it does. Seems like a decent deal and hell if the light does leak duct tape here I come. PE looks solid brother, you'll enjoy I found it to be one of the few strains that actually lives up to its namesake. 

I'm a Czech Army issue 9mm man myself. It's fast, light, never jams and I have some hollows for anyone stupid enough to break in.


----------



## TheChodesman (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd really like a Glock or a 1911. Anyone who tries to fuckaround over here is getting an ass full of buckshot.


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 1, 2012)

In order to save someone a hassle - Pakistani Ryder from World of Seeds has not autoflowered as advertised. I've been growing this bitch for well over 50 days. Just bought a tent and another timer so I can switch her to 12/12 and keep my other autos on 20 plus hours a day. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## troutie (Feb 1, 2012)

TheChodesman said:


> Here are two Pineapple Express, day 53 from seed in a gallon of Fox Farms Ocean Forest. They're 12'' tall and I reckon to get a bit over a 1/2 ounce off each plant. I have a stunted pheno that I reckon will only produce about ten grams though. They look a bit hungry for Nitrogen but I feel like I could harvest in a week if I wanted to. Really smelly, skunky but fruity. Like I mentioned before my other plants had really bad ph lockouts but the PE fared up well. It even survived being locked in a fridge for 18 hours with no ill-effects hiding from the landlord.


fella .. you gotta make a cross spliff with some of that pineapple express .... that would make me belly laugh


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome thread.

I just set up a small grow cabinet so I can grow a couple autos at a time to save the money I spend on bud. I've grown plants before but I've never messed with autos, and since I have my own place now I decided to keep it small and simple. Plus I don't really have the cash laying around anymore for a big ass tent and a couple 600w.

But yeah like I said, not much knowledge on autos as far as strains go. I just want something with high potency and a good yield. What would you suggest?

Feel free to name a few, I'm ready to go crazy in the pick and mix isle of attitude.


----------



## TheChodesman (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not really a joint or blunt person. IMO opinion that's for the lowgrade shit. That's all everyone does here, smoke big nasty blunts full of dirt bud. I'm a bong and pipe type of guy. I like to break out a little bowl and top it off with a pinch of hash. That is of course only an opinion, the bong gets me higher and helps conserve the stash. 

@Hoss: Rough break on the Pakistan Ryder. I currently have two a month from seed that have been flowering for at least a week. Maybe you just got a bad pheno? I'd take cuttings since it didn't autoflower and clone it. I know you have a limit on the plants you like to grow though. Just a thought.

Haven't used ferts as of yet, waiting until I get a ph meter. 

Maybe for shits and giggles I'll roll up a cross joint of the Pineapple Express. Nobody around here would be able to say shit about me being a pot snob ever again. I'm that guy that calls everyone's stash shit.. because around here that's all it is. Seedless of any kind is $50-$60 an 1/8th. People bag on autoflowers but the bud might as well be gold around here.

My buddy/petty dealer texted me last night because he has "fine wares", which means his pot is green essentially. He's probably been wondering why I haven't hit him up in a month lol.


----------



## TheChodesman (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Awesome thread.
> 
> I just set up a small grow cabinet so I can grow a couple autos at a time to save the money I spend on bud. I've grown plants before but I've never messed with autos, and since I have my own place now I decided to keep it small and simple. Plus I don't really have the cash laying around anymore for a big ass tent and a couple 600w.
> 
> ...


I recommend:

Barney's Pineapple Express, Royal Queen Royal Dwarf, Lowryder Chronic Ryder, WOS Afghan Kush Ryder, WOS Pakistan Ryder. My favorite thus far has to be the Pineapple Express, really strong plants to handle what they've been through recently. 

Barney's Little Cheese took too long to flower and had some freaky phenos + 1 not germ. Not on my re-grow list.


----------



## troutie (Feb 1, 2012)

just for shits and giggles ....now thats cool


----------



## TheChodesman (Feb 1, 2012)

When all my different varieties are dried and smokable I'm a take a half gram of each, grind it up and blend it together then smoke that shit. I haven't had a good "blend" in awhile. Top that shit with the QWISO hash I'm a make then straight to the fucking moon lol.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 1, 2012)

hoss12781 said:


> In order to save someone a hassle - Pakistani Ryder from World of Seeds has not autoflowered as advertised. I've been growing this bitch for well over 50 days. Just bought a tent and another timer so I can switch her to 12/12 and keep my other autos on 20 plus hours a day. What a pain in the ass.



Yea I had one with a thai spindle characteristic. This is one of a few strains Ive seen a lot of issues in consistency but I am growing another one out as we speak to see what happens.


----------



## troutie (Feb 1, 2012)

i know someone else that grew a single p-ryder ... it was like a giraffe .... massivly lanky ... but was sporting a decent nug


----------



## hotnhigh (Feb 2, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate, Auto's were my first 2 grows and was a very big learning curve now trying 12-12 from seed with photo's just save some elecy


good luck mate, would be gr8 to see the pics.

I just ordered some more autos (cant help buying more strains like a kid in a candy shop) from BonzaSeeds.com
I am really lovin the autos. I am just finishing seedism applejack which is lovely BUT the 10 week flowering
time is dragging on,and on, and on ..... at least with the autos you can do 2 crops in the same time


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 2, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Done 20 Easyryder in a sog style grow which they are good for as all pretty much the same size and pulled15.5oz then done auto Critical mass and pulled 2oz of each in just over 8 weeks also very nice smoke. The first 3 are Easyryder the rest were the CM


so you got right at a pound off of 20 plants on the one strain and then 40 ounces off the next strain am i reading that right


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 2, 2012)

edsthreads said:


> Good question because before I started growing the BHD I assumed that as it was going to be quite short as it was from Short Stuff Seeds..haha! bad assumption!
> After looking closer at the spec on Attitudes website where I got it (Free with an order) it's a cross between a Indica, Sativa & Ruderalis so I think I got
> mainly the Indica & Sativa traits with the Ruderalis showing with the small branching & Xmas tree like shape. Not an ideal Auto if you want to do a PC or stealth grow
> but ideal for indoor growers that have tents or tallish cupboards as grow space.


so what was your total dry weight off the BHD and did you only do the 1 plant


----------



## guanoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Bought 7Dwarf Gigantes,& Cyclops as well as Lowlife W Widow&Blueberry
Most didn't auto.
No response from 7dwaf. Didn't even try Lowlife


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 2, 2012)

hotnhigh said:


> good luck mate, would be gr8 to see the pics.
> 
> I just ordered some more autos (cant help buying more strains like a kid in a candy shop) from BonzaSeeds.com
> I am really lovin the autos. I am just finishing seedism applejack which is lovely BUT the 10 week flowering
> time is dragging on,and on, and on ..... at least with the autos you can do 2 crops in the same time


Cheers the good thing doing 12-12 as long as they yield alright is that you can do a perpetual grow and stick in what ever you want when ever you want and if doing regs they show sex asap. They just started showing sex today so in 8 weeks give or take i'll have a load of bud because im sick of paying the amount of money that people are asking for decent bud now.
These are the latest pics at 18 days old ive got ak48,dairy queen, sage,blue cheese and superlemon haze and an fake exodus cheese. I don't hold out much hope for the SLH as they are all little runts and just look shit compared to the rest so will probably cull them if the next 2 i planted a couple of days ago don't look any good in a week or 2. You can see in the pics how bad the SLH looks in the pics compared to the rest so not impressed with them seeds at all


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 2, 2012)

grodrowithme said:


> so you got right at a pound off of 20 plants on the one strain and then 40 ounces off the next strain am i reading that right


No i did less plants the second time round and had them in 15L air-pots(which i advise anyone to give then ago) and only did 5 Auto Critical Mass and practiced LSTing on a vanilla kush whilst they grew and ended up with 5.5oz of that when i put it on to flower when the CM had finished. First one is the eayryder and the other is the CM


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 2, 2012)

grodrowithme said:


> so what was your total dry weight off the BHD and did you only do the 1 plant


Final dry weight off the BHD was 4.2 oz.. Yes I only did the one & it was freebie seed from The Attitude that's been in the fridge for about 5 months..


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 2, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> Yea I had one with a thai spindle characteristic. This is one of a few strains Ive seen a lot of issues in consistency but I am growing another one out as we speak to see what happens.


I'll still get some nuggets just forced my hand to buy a tent earlier than I'd expected. Since I got two free fem photoperiod plants with my last order I was going to have to do it anyway. It is super freaking healthy and now that it's vegged out big time I'm sure I'll get a decent yield.

If I do take clones it will be from the 2 true photoperiod seeds I have yet to sprout. Just dissapointing to me that breeders are greedy enough to release "auto" strains that don't flower under 20 plus hours of light. This def causes me to remove WOS beans from consideration next time I order.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 7, 2012)

Check Out My G-13 Pineapple Express Auto.She's Currently At Day 80 From Seed.I Will Harvest Her In The Am And I Will Post Bud Pics When Done.Peace And Auto's Rocking.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 7, 2012)

> Top 10 auto flower strains


To me that's like compiling the top ten plagues or the top ten atrocities or the top ten natural disasters or anything and everything Miley Cyrus has ever done.


----------



## tactile (Feb 7, 2012)

What light did you use for them?


----------



## VitaminXxX (Feb 7, 2012)

TheChodesman said:


> Safety and Supply Department.


i like the 30/30 myself


----------



## blimey (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I read about there being a mix up a while back with the WOS pakistani ryder seeds and the photo version. I'm planning on growing the afghan kush ryder instead.


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah it's fucking huge right now, been vegging since 12/10/11. Just put her on 12/12 in a 40 inch X 40 inch X 78 inch tent. Not really complaining as much cause if she does flower properly it's gonna be a massive harvest off one plant just been a royal pain to move everything around and buy a tent and separate light timer. My garden was/is still rigged for 23.5/.5 auto cultivation.


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 7, 2012)

hoss12781 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330545611023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Just purchased ... hasn't arrived yet but I'll post a review when it does. Seems like a decent deal and hell if the light does leak duct tape here I come. PE looks solid brother, you'll enjoy I found it to be one of the few strains that actually lives up to its namesake.
> 
> I'm a Czech Army issue 9mm man myself. It's fast, light, never jams and I have some hollows for anyone stupid enough to break in.


It's pretty solid for the money, def a sturdy tent but does have light leaks which have since been plugged - an easy enough fix. For 85 bucks for a 40X40X78 I'm happy.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 7, 2012)

tactile said:


> What light did you use for them?


400 WATT CMH.I Lost The Height Battle.My Ladies Have Been Running 4Inches From My Light For The Last 3 Weeks.I LOVE The CMH.Peace And Light Speed


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 7, 2012)

my Nirvana Auto- Northern Lights are coming along nicely and looks like it'll produce a decent yield, maybe 40g each plant, so I would recommend it


----------



## Jogro (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> To me that's like compiling the top ten plagues or the top ten atrocities or the top ten natural disasters or anything and everything Miley Cyrus has ever done.


Really, no need to be so negative. 

Even if they're not as good as the best regular strains, autoflowers still can be useful for certain niche purposes. See here:

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/502366-pros-cons-info-needed-autoflower-3.html#post6925856


----------



## seal1990 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just recently finished a blue himalaya (not deisel) and got 2Oz in a 10l pot with 370w of C
Cfls would I get more using a 250w hps?


----------



## blimey (Feb 7, 2012)

20z's or 2oz?


----------



## Icannabis (Feb 7, 2012)

Auto's are so fun...I recommend all new grows to grow some out to learn how to grow...they really are fun and can yield decent if taken care of...I want to try the auto White russians


----------



## smokesomekush (Feb 9, 2012)

*auto berry *is good from marijuana-seeds.nl... i mean autos are bad ass. from 1st time growers to growers that want some good bud fast. most autos yield just under a oz (indoor) and if u take good care u can get upto 2 oz out of some dif strains. *lowrider 2 *is a cool little dwarf that smokes nice too, she finishes 60-65days from seed! if u grow outdoors u can get a little bit more but it depends on what u like... everyone should do an auto grow at least once. how fuckn cool that u germinate a seed and 2months later your cutting,curing and SMOKING???? damn im gunna go germinate my autos RITE NOW lol...


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 9, 2012)

seal1990 said:


> I just recently finished a blue himalaya (not deisel) and got 2Oz in a 10l pot with 370w of C
> Cfls would I get more using a 250w hps?


Probably not. Getting more than 2 oz off an auto is difficult. You've already done very well.


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 9, 2012)

hoss12781 said:


> Probably not. Getting more than 2 oz off an auto is difficult. You've already done very well.


depending on what strain you grow some of these new super autos are yielding 4 OZs or more so it all depends on what strain you choose to grow


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah but super auto usually = 120 days in which time you could grow a qp off a photo. I'm talking bout some 60-70 day strains. If you know any that can do a qp please let me know so I can order them today.


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 9, 2012)

hoss12781 said:


> Yeah but super auto usually = 120 days in which time you could grow a qp off a photo. I'm talking bout some 60-70 day strains. If you know any that can do a qp please let me know so I can order them today.


the afgan kush ryder and blue himilayin diesel both around 75-80 days max from seed each yielding 3 to 5 OZs if you ho back a few pages you will see the BHD and if you check my auto journal you will see the AKR 

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/508251-iranian-auto-flower.html


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Feb 9, 2012)

good question, should get multiple opinions


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 9, 2012)

I grew several BHD and got about 80 odd grams dried on average but wasn't a fan of the potency. Will check into the Kush though, thanks.


----------



## Icannabis (Feb 10, 2012)

Check out my journal...I pulled a good amount off some auto's that I didn't give two fucks about...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 10, 2012)

Jogro said:


> Really, no need to be so negative.
> 
> Even if they're not as good as the best regular strains, autoflowers still can be useful for certain niche purposes. See here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/502366-pros-cons-info-needed-autoflower-3.html#post6925856




*



Pros of autoflowers:

a. No need for separate flowering/veg areas or to switch light cycles. Can run 20-0 from seed to harvest.

Click to expand...


I don't run separate vegging and flowering rooms, so that claimed "pro" is not a "pro" to me. Switching light cycles? 

Gee, resetting a timer one single time during an entire grow, gosh that is difficult and time consuming, thank God that someone came out with a strain where you don't even have to change a timer one single time during a grow. Thanks to that now even "Rain Man" can grow! Again, not a "pro" to me. 

Running 20-0 from seed to harvest. Again, not a "pro to me."





b. 18 or 20 hours of light per flowering day means bud mass is packed on faster than conventional strains under 12-12. More hours of light per day means you won't save electricity, but on a small plant-for-plant basis, yield can be higher than with conventional plants in a given time period.

Click to expand...

"Bud mass is packed on faster than conventional strains under 12-12?" I can guarantee you that is strain dependent and not something universal. That is a marketing claim to help sell the gimmick auto-flowering strains. 





c. Short "dwarf" plants available; well-suited for stealth "microgrows" indoors or outdoors.

Click to expand...

There are numerous short strains, growing methods can be used to keep them even shorter, and using them can increase the number of bud sites giving you more production. If indoors they can be started right from 12-12 and if a short flowering strain they can finish as fast or faster than an auto. If grown outdoors they can be started late so they have a minimal veg time before going into flower, just enough for the plants to gain a little strength and develop a good root structure. Again, the "pro" is not a "pro" in my book.





d. Plants will mature outdoors during any part of year, including non-traditional times, like mid-summer. If you want to avoid rippers and busts, or harvest plants all year long outdoors, this is a good way to go.

Click to expand...

*"Plants will mature outdoors during any part of year, *, *including non-traditional times?" "Any time of the year?" So that means I can grow winter crops outside and the cold will not effect them? Or what was said actually only means autos can be grown outdoors during normal growing climate months and they will not need the short day's of fall to flower and mature. I suppose to someone that's a "pro," but I live in an area with a long growing season and when I grow outdoors I like to make use of as much of it as I possibly can and can yield more from just one plant than a crop of autos that would have finished months earlier could give, and have a higher grade of herb to boot. So, that's another claimed "pro" that is not at all a "pro" to me.

There has been a long running argument among botanists that ruderalis belongs in the same classification as industrial hemp, largely because it's THC levels are most times on par with that of industrial hemp. So, someone takes a strain that is the virtual same quality as industrial hemp and crosses it with a good strain, thus watering down the genetics, and that includes potency, of the good strain and they claim it to be an advancement and attempt to sell the gimmick by listing "pros" that are not really "pros," because most are things that can be done using better photo-period genetics, but do require the incredible amount of effort of changing the settings on a timer one single time during a grow or possibly starting an outdoor crop later rather than earlier.

People, can't you see that auto-flowering strains are just one more thing in the line of pure gimmickry being pawned off on growers as some sort of advancement because breeders hit a brick wall about a decade or so ago when it comes to real true advancement. 

There has not been any real true appreciable increase in potency and or yield in ages, even though the puppies always think strains grow better with each passing year. 

So, what did breeders resort to? Gimmicks! They gave us hermie-prone feminized seeds, that they first tried to sell under the inaccurate and misleading name of female seeds. Then they gave us all sorts of pretty colors and they gave us all sorts of yummy flavors and exotic aromas. None were actual improvements, many were backward steps when it came to potency and or yield. And they they came out with the "Rain Man" strains. Strains so simple to grow that even "Rain Man" could grow them. Amazingly enough it does not matter to many if that ease of growing comes at the expense of potency and yield. Quality and quantity don't matter, not as long as you have the "pro" of not needing to be intelligent and skilled enough to change the settings on a timer one single time per crop. 

When I was a boat dealer I was lucky enough to have the highest quality, best built pontoon boat of the time. No other manufacturer's product could stand up to it in a side by side 'Pepsi Challenge' situation. Selling them was like taking candy from a baby because there was so much quality, from bow to stern, that once customers learned of it they would throw rocks at the other makes they were considering. 

One day I had a lesbian couple come in and look, and I lost the sale, right now the only lost sale I can remember, to the biggest 'Leakin' Lena' piece of crap pontoon boat made. 

They brought it to my marina to keep in my drystack and when I saw the boat I was positive that they had decided to purchase a used boat rather than a new one. It had mismatched pontoons, and one had a long repair done to it, the top and carpet was so faded that it looked used, or at least like it had been left out baking in the sun for a few seasons, and it has a 2-stroke Suzuki outboard that was less than half the horsepower of the 4-stroke engine I had in the price I had given them for my boat. 

They not only picked this floating wreck over my boat, but they paid more for it than my vastly superior product would have cost them, plus if they purchased from me they would get one year of free storage in the drystack that they then had to pay for right from day one. 

I asked them; "why did you buy that boat over mine." The response was; "isn't it the prettiest color purple you ever saw?"

Their logic, rationale and reasoning behind their purchase was about equal to that of anyone who picks any auto-flowering strain over true quality genetics.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 10, 2012)

Give it a rest, every time you come in here you change no ones mind. Just because the Lesbians didn't pick your boat doesn't mean the color purple is a gimmick. It just means that they probably had no idea what the hell you were trying to sell them besides the idea of "oh its a boat" or cared very little to learn. People do it with brand new cars all the time. That's just what suited them best in their opinion and that's all that matters. If you want to make the argument that auto growers are growing autos because of disinformation, there are just as many of those same misinformed types of growers if not more growing regular photo plants. How does it affect you in any shape or form if someone wants to grow it out. You have all analytic arguments and no hard proof. You want to come back with lab results, I'm sure we will at least listen for a few minutes. Poor consumerism by a random set of customers has little to do with the thought process taken to decide that Autos will produce bud more efficiently then growing straight photos for a certain grow setup. If you have limited room running 18/6 is perfect you can have younger plants with older flowering plants. That way perpetual grows can have shorter intervals. This isnt the Brick Top Marijuana connoisseur hour. It might be advisable to move your soap box down the street. Cause in the end all your left with is wasted effort. rabble rabble rabble 

[video=youtube_share;RjF93E4LjlA]http://youtu.be/RjF93E4LjlA[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 10, 2012)

Brick Top we get it you don't like autos. If I had unlimited space I would grow photo period plants too. Just hop off our nuts for a second and realize they might have a place for the small home hobby garden. Some people don't have the time or talent to LST, top and train photos to grow in small grow environments. For those autos do make sense.


----------



## blimey (Feb 10, 2012)

I grow autos so I can grow a variety of strains and harvest every 5 weeks out of one cabinet. Try and make that happen with photos.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 10, 2012)

How do these auto flowering strains work?
Do they flower after a certain amount of vegitative growing?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 10, 2012)

They flower based on age and not a change to a 12/12 light cycle. So they would flower automatically in even 24 hours of light.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 10, 2012)

Can you grow these plants in 24 ours light? Wow, these plants are a whole new thing to me. All the stains seem a little lacking though. The buds swell, but they don't seem to be all that full.

My guess is they are lacking, otherwise thats all anyone would grow. Harvest in 7 weeks from seed. That is unheard of.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment 2050393


employedmale said:


> Can you grow these plants in 24 ours light? Wow, these plants are a whole new thing to me. All the stains seem a little lacking though. The buds swell, but they don't seem to be all that full.
> 
> My guess is they are lacking, otherwise thats all anyone would grow. Harvest in 7 weeks from seed. That is unheard of.


I Grew Mine Under A 400 Watt CMH With A 20/4 Light Schedule.Mine Had Some Nice Buddage.What ya Think??Peace And Happy Harvesting


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 10, 2012)

Adressing the posts above. Usually you get about 2 weeks veg time then they'll show sex. I've gotten over 2 oz of really good smoke in less than 70 days seed to harvest. Autos are a result of breeding rudelaris into indica and sativa genetics. Rudelaris flowers automatically. The first auto strains that hit the market back in the early 2000s were pretty crappy, lucky to get 7 percent THC which is why you'll find people shitting on them calling them a waste of time

In the 10 plus years since their inception they have since improved exponentially, and well bred strains can achieve 18 percent THC. Autos, due to the rudelaris are also usually very high in CBD which is excellent for medicinal applications.


----------



## JohnnyCannabisSeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought Ruderalis based plants were pretty interesting back about ten to 12 years ago, but didn't have much use for them. Now days the place were I live is much smaller , outdoors it stays fairly warm most of the year too and I'm really considering it. 

What seed dealer/breeder and strain do you all recommend 

I'm thinking I'm gonna go with the Short Stuff collection and buy from everyonedoesit, anyone every have any success with this idea... I'm in the US.
Please help me, thanks!


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 14, 2012)

Check the single seed centre. While most of Short Stuff's strains are top shelf I wasn't a fan of either of the blue diesel strains - good yield bad potency and the Super Cali Haze which was a total clusterfuck. 1/2 didn't germ and the other half were nearly impossible to grow and I've been at this for a while. All the others are GREAT. I'd say get on single seed centre and pick and mix buying a couple seeds from every strain that has a positive mention on this thread. You won't be dissapointed. 

Also - GREAT stealth shipping!


----------



## JohnnyCannabisSeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you very much Hoss! I've been debating between about 4 seed shop SSC was one of the top three

I haven't had to buy seeds since the Marc Emery days, probably should have to keep up with the time of the ever changing ganja plant


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 14, 2012)

Couldn't give a better rec than single seed. Have used the attitude before and they'll get you your beans safe and sound but SSC is cheaper and has a better selection of pix and mix auto strains. SSC also has faster shipping, at least IME, compared to attitude. If you don't live in the USA look at www.dopeseeds.com they used to ship here and the service was great plus they always threw in a healthy amount of quality freebies but alas they nolonger ship stateside.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 14, 2012)

blimey said:


> I grow autos so I can grow a variety of strains and harvest every 5 weeks out of one cabinet. Try and make that happen with photos.


It can be done fairly easily with photoperiod plants in a "perpetual grow" type setup. 

Just plant a new batch of photoperiod seeds every four weeks (for example), and keep them running on a 14-10 light cycle from seed to harvest. Obviously, you'll cull the males when they appear, and re-pot the female seedlings into larger pots as necessary, just as you would do with autos. If you use small pots and train the plants, they'll stay small. After the first seeds are harvested, you'll have a new harvest every four weeks, give or take a small bit, depending on how long the particular strains take to mature. 

The main difference using photoperiod plants here is that they won't pack on as much weight during flowering under 14-10 lighting as autos will under 20-4. Consequently, your total yield per square foot of grow space may be lower with the photoperiod plants. On the upside, though, you can run any strain you like this way, and if you happen to find one you really like, you can clone it, something that isn't readily done with autoflowers.


----------



## blimey (Feb 14, 2012)

True, I forgot about 12/12 growing. The only upside to me though is cloning. I don't mind buying seeds every month though because then I'm always growing new strains.


----------



## blimey (Feb 14, 2012)

Nvm about cloning being a pro, at least in my situation because you would need a veg chamber for the clones.


----------



## Myroaches (Feb 14, 2012)

*Sourwonderskunk(F2) 
Sourbubbleryder/masterwonderskunk(masterlow/earlywonderskunk)
AutoFlower, Mostly indica,
Outdoor : Mid May Sow - Late August Harvest 
Indoors : Untested
Medium to high yields for an auto, 2-3 feet in height 
Caution, strong odor before and after harvest.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 15, 2012)

blimey said:


> Nvm about cloning being a pro, at least in my situation because you would need a veg chamber for the clones.


Yes, you do need an area for clones, but it doesn't have to be large, complicated, or expensive. 

Clones will do fine under one simple cheap CFL or tube fluorescent lamp, meaning you won't draw much power or require extra ventilation for cooling. They can be run under 24-0 lighting meaning you don't need a timer. Since they're small non-flowering plants, you also don't need odor control for them. 

They also don't take up much space. If you can spare an area half the size of a typical bookshelf you can run all the clones you'd ever want. In fact, you may be able to separate off a small shelf or other subdivision in your existing grow area for clones, so you won't even necessary need a separate space for them. It wouldn't be ideal, but if you had to, you could probably literally run 3-4 clones inside a shoebox if you had to!


----------



## JohnnyCannabisSeed (Feb 15, 2012)

hoss12781 said:


> Check the single seed centre. While most of Short Stuff's strains are top shelf I wasn't a fan of either of the blue diesel strains - good yield bad potency and the Super Cali Haze which was a total clusterfuck. 1/2 didn't germ and the other half were nearly impossible to grow and I've been at this for a while. All the others are GREAT. I'd say get on single seed centre and pick and mix buying a couple seeds from every strain that has a positive mention on this thread. You won't be dissapointed.
> 
> Also - GREAT stealth shipping!


 Yo, how long does SSC usually take?



hoss12781 said:


> Couldn't give a better rec than single seed. Have used the attitude before and they'll get you your beans safe and sound but SSC is cheaper and has a better selection of pix and mix auto strains. SSC also has faster shipping, at least IME, compared to attitude. If you don't live in the USA look at www.dopeseeds.com they used to ship here and the service was great plus they always threw in a healthy amount of quality freebies but alas they nolonger ship stateside.


----------



## manfish (Feb 15, 2012)

Two VERY potent strains are Super Critical by Greenhouse seeds, and Pineapple Express by Barney's Farm...grown them a few times already...both VERY stable and finished in UNDER 60 days...gotta be be some of the EASIEST plants I ever grew...and the prices are cheap compared to some other breeders. Go thru Herbies Headshop. Herbies has some of the best stealth shipping around, not to mention his prices are much better than most of the other seedbanks. His shipping to the US is also faster than everyone elses's...Hope this will help you.


----------



## manfish (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Chodesman you're right about the Little Cheese...I was very disappointed with it. The Pineapple Express was some very good smoke too. You might wanna try Super Critical by Greenhouse Seeds...very stable...the smoke was as potent as the PE, and the taste was great


----------



## manfish (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey JCS...If you live in the US I would recommend Herbies Headshop...they have a great seed selection from almost all the breeders...their stealth shipping and delivery time is top notch...not to mention that their prices are better than most other seedbanks.


----------



## fankjew (Feb 17, 2012)

herbies bunk headshop attitude or die


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

anyone have any opinions on lowryder diesel auto from joint doctors. i have 5 growing in a 3x3x8 closet under 2 4ft t5s plus 11 cfls. 7 2k lumen veg and 4 3000 lumen flower bulbs. Im at about day 23 and 2 plants are about 11 inches...the other 3 are between 4 and 8. growing in soil in 5 gal buckets. gonna switch to 400w hps soon. dont know what to expect from yield. using FF nutrients. anyone have any suggestions or opinions on my grow?


----------



## blimey (Feb 17, 2012)

Why are you using cfls with most being the wrong spectrum instead of the hps. What soil are you using?


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 17, 2012)

saubees49 said:


> anyone have any opinions on lowryder diesel auto from joint doctors. i have 5 growing in a 3x3x8 closet under 2 4ft t5s plus 11 cfls. 7 2k lumen veg and 4 3000 lumen flower bulbs. Im at about day 23 and 2 plants are about 11 inches...the other 3 are between 4 and 8. growing in soil in 5 gal buckets. gonna switch to 400w hps soon. dont know what to expect from yield. using FF nutrients. anyone have any suggestions or opinions on my grow?


Take a gander at my grow journal in the links in my sig..I have grown Diesel Ryder a few times.. Yield was good on my first grow slightly less on the 2nd, but overall I was really impressed with the yield they pushed out. They like to finish in the same pot they were started in as they grow a big root system & quickly,go easy on the nutes too (I have drawn up a nutrient feeding schedule which is on the 1st page of my journal below. Hope it helps.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

i just put the flowering bulbs in last night just for shits and giggles bc so many pistols are showing and my bro has my hps that ill be switching to in a day or so. so for the majority of the time they were under the right spectrum. its my first grow so i went cheap with the soil which i think im gonna regret it. im using a .21 .07. 14 miracle grow with moisture control. for my next grow i plan to switch to Fox Farm ocean mix..either that or a bat guano. so far everything looks beautiful but i know i have tons of room for improvement..im open to all tips/criticism. anything would help


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 17, 2012)

The only Auto I've grown and smoked the HBD and it's just about my favourite strain... I let mine go to 80 days but they didn't couch lock me though... I found it to be uplifting and stimulating...


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

wow *edsthreads* i just checked out your journal...those were beautiful. just curious how many did u have total and what was the final yield. also how long did u use the cfl until u switched to 400w hps. bc thats pretty much along the same lines im going except your soil seems way more advanced than mine.
https://www.rollitup.org/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=5453


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 17, 2012)

saubees49 said:


> wow *edsthreads* i just checked out your journal...those were beautiful. just curious how many did u have total and what was the final yield. also how long did u use the cfl until u switched to 400w hps. bc thats pretty much along the same lines im going except your soil seems way more advanced than mine.


Thank you  I pulled about 4oz off the Diesel Ryder in my journal & have pulled almost the same amount from an Easy Ryder (Joint Doctor), so you can get big yields off these Autos - They spent a month under my fluros then spent the rest of the time under the HPS until they were done (about 60 days in total from germination to harvest)

I didn't use soil I used Coco, which is much easier to control with feeding, have a look into growing with coco, it's great stuff


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

def gonna have to look into that. you got me excited seeing how much i could potentially yield.


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 17, 2012)

saubees49 said:


> def gonna have to look into that. you got me excited seeing how much i could potentially yield.


Coco is cheap too you can get 50L of the stuff for about £12..


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah i just looked into it...ill have to keep doing research on it. can it be used in reg 5 gal pots just like soil? and use Fox Farm nutes or would i have to get all the other stuff with it?


----------



## shannonball (Feb 17, 2012)

was thinking the very same thing! and why not just use a HPS and forget all the other lights?



blimey said:


> Why are you using cfls with most being the wrong spectrum instead of the hps. What soil are you using?


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going to try Afgan Kush Ryder from Attitude for my next grow. They finish in 55 days after two weeks of vegging.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

im just using cfls to veg bc im letting my bro use my hps for another week until his are done...with the amount of light im putting on them now i really dont think using hps would increase my growth in the veg stage. i have over 35000 lumens right now..figure leave it there for a few more days then go to hps to finish


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

and most are the right spectrum so idk what hes talking about. alot of people say to use a mix of both spectrums all the way thru anyways so how can it hurt


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 17, 2012)

saubees49 said:


> yeah i just looked into it...ill have to keep doing research on it. can it be used in reg 5 gal pots just like soil? and use Fox Farm nutes or would i have to get all the other stuff with it?


Absolutely, just use like you would soil except you'll find coco dries out quicker so you will need to water more often, you can use any nutes you like


----------



## blimey (Feb 17, 2012)

saubees49 said:


> 7 2k lumen veg and 4 3000 lumen flower bulbs.


Do you mean 7 veg bulbs that produce 2000 lumens and 4 flower bulbs that produce 3000 lumens, or 7 2000 kelvin bulbs and 4 3000 kelvin bulbs?
If its the first, why don't you just say watts and kelvin spectrum like everybody else?
I ask because I assume most people are idiots.


----------



## manfish (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey fankjew...I've got nothing against Attitude, it's a very good and reputable seedbank, but I've used both and Herbies got my beans to me quicker, (IMO) had better stealth shipping, and was cheaper. Not only that, but one time I got a bunch of bad beans from Nirvana, and Herbies sent me replacement seeds ( all I did was send them a polite email explaining what happened, in which they responded within 24 hrs ) didn't even charge me shipping either. Now if that is a bunk seedbank, then I'll take bunk everytime...


----------



## manfish (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Blimey...I think saubee49 meant 27K...either that or he's dyslexic ( don't know if this is the correct spelling)


----------



## dirtysouth420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you still use veg nutes, even tho they usually veg in 2 weeks? I have an ebb and flow set up with some autos germinating and was curious. Thanks


----------



## blimey (Feb 17, 2012)

I use veg nutes until around the end of week 4 when they get pistol clusters.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 17, 2012)

blimey said:


> Do you mean 7 veg bulbs that produce 2000 lumens and 4 flower bulbs that produce 3000 lumens, or 7 2000 kelvin bulbs and 4 3000 kelvin bulbs?
> If its the first, why don't you just say watts and kelvin spectrum like everybody else?
> I ask because I assume most people are idiots.


...well u got my drift so why try to come off like a dick about it...i was being lazy. im using 7 6500k 23 watt i believe that each put out 1950 lumens and 4 55 watt 2700k that put out 3150 lumens. . Then i have a 4ft 6500k t5 putting out 10000 lumens..im not an idiot just a first timer indoors


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 18, 2012)

Subbed, been looking for a thread like this.


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Feb 18, 2012)

hey i just got some Nirvana Short Rider seeds. anybody know anything about them? like how do they yeald,smell, how tall do they get and whats the most optimal time on 18/6 the whole way through or what? any info would be pretty cool. thanks


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 18, 2012)

warrengjustice747 said:


> hey i just got some Nirvana Short Rider seeds. anybody know anything about them? like how do they yeald,smell, how tall do they get and whats the most optimal time on 18/6 the whole way through or what? any info would be pretty cool. thanks


Not grown it myself but have a look at the reviews left my growers of Short Rider here:

http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/autoflowering-marijuana/751-short-rider-feminized-5-seeds.html


----------



## dirtysouth420 (Feb 18, 2012)

Blimey- Thanks for the reply. When do you start your veg nutes? I have them going in rockwool and hydroton in a 2x2 ebb and flow tray after they germinate. I appreciate the info!!!


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not really relevant to you because I grow in soil, but at the end of 2 weeks.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 19, 2012)

so when do u swtch to the bloom nutes. at first sign of flowering?


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

At the end of week 4. I actually just switched friday and this pic was from today. This is one of the more mature plants but I started flowering nutes on all of them.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 19, 2012)

nice! how do you get yours to grow so fast and bushy? Im at about week 4 now with my 5 diesels and the tallest is 12 inches and shortest being 5. Planning on switching to bloom nutes next feeding and putting them under the 400w hps.


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

Well for starters I start under my 400w hps. Also, I think pot size is the most important thing for autoflowers, I use 2 gallon smart pots.


----------



## dirtysouth420 (Feb 19, 2012)

OK so at the end of the two weeks i should add the veg nutes. And what strength do you recommend i start them at?


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah my next experiment is probably gonna be metal halide to veg and hps to flower. i started them in plastic dixy cups and transplated into 5 gal pots after about 2 weeks so i know my pots are big enough. whats the most youve yielded off an auto?


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually, I think the most important thing for autos is starting in your final pot, then pot size. Sounds good, I would do mh then hps but I start seedlings under the same 400 with extra cfls for them.

@dirtysouth420: I'm not sure, you need to ask a hydro person.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah i kinda jumped the gun a lil. shoulda done more research on autos but the transpant didnt seem to affect them much. do you have any suggestions on a good soil mix? id like to try guano bc everyone i know swears by it. i also jumped the gun on the soil im using. Miracle grow moisture control .21 .7 .14...seems ok but ive read alot of bad stuff about MG


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd go way light on nutes then and only add really add nutes if they look deficient. If your talking about mixing your own soil a lot of people swear by subcool's recipe in the organics section. I'm going to be trying my own mix soon with organic dry fertilizers you can buy at home depot.
If your just talking about soil to grow in get roots organic potting soil if you can or fox farms ocean forest is more widely available.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah i found out the hard way with the nutes but luckily on a bagseed plant. i used the recommended dosage and the leaves curled way up started rolling and turned yellow. i removed the top few inches of soiland replaced it and flushed her with the next watering and she perked back up so ever since ive been takin it easy on them. Fox farm ocean forest is what i was planning on but i just wanted to get someone elses thoughts on it. Do u know if i can mix guano with that?


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

You can... I wouldn't... I just switched to roots from ocean forest. Ffof is pretty good when used with the fox farms trio of nutes (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom). I would add 2 tbs of dolomite lime per gallon though. It helps to buffer the ph because the peat gets acidic as time goes on.


----------



## saubees49 (Feb 19, 2012)

sweeet..thanks for the tips. i hope to get some pics up soon to show u guys what im workin with.


----------



## bcguy01 (Mar 18, 2012)

who makes this critical mass auto?


----------



## blimey (Mar 19, 2012)

Off the top of my head I can only think of il diavalo by delicious seeds.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

im also on this quest for info on the best auto, ive found deimos is a great yielder as well as white and red dwarf are potent, but they seem to come out a bit shorter. 
the best yielders ive found to be shorts stuffs oynx, mi5, blue himalaya diesel and anything else with that stretch of a sativa. also low life as well as joint doctors ak are said to be good but i can only find fems at the moment, im only trying to grow the autos that will grow up to 2 to 3 ft outdoors in 5 gallon pots. 

i also am not settling for these companies that only offer auto fems, i want to breed them as soon as i can further improve the potency through backcrossing with same strain parents or new strains if i want to expand its gene pool.

what i have not seen yet is a headband or and og auto, i think cali connection's missing a good advantage but the auto family wont be recognized until the potency and yield is significant, i want to be able to make an auto that will grow faster than its photo parent on 12/12 from seed to have proof the advantage of 24/0 or 18/6 light time in opposed to having a veg cycle, or a prolonged one that requires a change of light to flower.

i would also include the iranian auto flower, but its true just a short season rather than an auto. this could be a desired trait so we could clone strains while allowing them to flower at a slightly lower time than veg.


----------



## blimey (Mar 19, 2012)

What is the advantage of having to run your lights longer?
And I think an og auto would be pointless because you can't do much training to get a decent yield.


----------



## troutie (Mar 19, 2012)

the point for me is that i grow in a cold enviroment and rely on the lamp heat for 23 hours a day ... but other good reasons for auto growing with longer light shedules are .. you can start or introduce plants into a single grow area at any time so you can harvest every 30 days if you want..(shorter if required) autos tend to be smaller so space is not so much of a problem and you don't have to have separate grow areas for veg/bloom... and the list goes on and on ...its horses for courses... if it dont suit ya ... dont do it ... if it does happy day's!..

oh and on another note ... everyone who's had a toke with me has loved the smoke ... not one has ever guessed its an auto ... in fact a few have said its the tasty bit they've had for years (that could also be down to being soil grown which makes a massive difference with quality) its all gravy my friends


----------



## blimey (Mar 19, 2012)

Besides the heat which is easily remedied you can do all of that with 12/12.
The advantage of autos is you can get multiple harvests outdoors and they are more resistant to environmental factors than most photo period plants.


----------



## troutie (Mar 19, 2012)

blimey said:


> Besides the heat which is easily remedied you can do all of that with 12/12.
> The advantage of autos is you can get multiple harvests outdoors and they are more resistant to environmental factors than most photo period plants.


i did say the point for me was .... heat ... and stagarded harvests ... so yeah what i said


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

bcguy01 said:


> who makes this critical mass auto?


|Big Buddha make the CM


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

blimey said:


> What is the advantage of having to run your lights longer?
> And I think an og auto would be pointless because you can't do much training to get a decent yield.


more photosynthesis = more light production, much like 18/6 is more rapid than 24/0. and og and headband autos would be great if the auto parents genetics werent noticeable in the pheno. and breeding could help yield of an og strain, just need a good cross.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

troutie said:


> the point for me is that i grow in a cold enviroment and rely on the lamp heat for 23 hours a day ... but other good reasons for auto growing with longer light shedules are .. you can start or introduce plants into a single grow area at any time so you can harvest every 30 days if you want..(shorter if required) autos tend to be smaller so space is not so much of a problem and you don't have to have separate grow areas for veg/bloom... and the list goes on and on ...its horses for courses... if it dont suit ya ... dont do it ... if it does happy day's!..
> 
> oh and on another note ... everyone who's had a toke with me has loved the smoke ... not one has ever guessed its an auto ... in fact a few have said its the tasty bit they've had for years (that could also be down to being soil grown which makes a massive difference with quality) its all gravy my friends


and if you were growing organic, all my friends say the same when i bring my "colorado" bud home


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 19, 2012)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Auto_AK47_x_Auto_Blueberry_F1/Lowlife_Seed


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Auto_AK47_x_Auto_Hindu_Kush/Lowlife_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Automaria_II/Paradise_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Automatic_AK47_x_New_York_City_Diesel/Lowlife_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Nirvana_Sky/Flash_Seeds/


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Mar 19, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> Nirvana short rider....


Nirvana has so many shills spamming the pot internet about how great Nirvana crap is that, for me, it is hard to believe anything I read about any Nirvana product. 

The plants in his photo are from 2009 - unlikely same gnetices now. Nirvana Short Ryder are just Low Ryder ripoffs


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 19, 2012)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> Nirvana has so many shills spamming the pot internet about how great Nirvana crap is that, for me, it is hard to believe anything I read about any Nirvana product.
> 
> The plants in his photo are from 2009 - unlikely same gnetices now. Nirvana Short Ryder are just Low Ryder ripoffs


well said. Nirvana is garbage!


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Mar 19, 2012)

warrengjustice747 said:


> hey i just got some Nirvana Short Rider seeds. anybody know anything about them? like how do they yeald,smell, how tall do they get and whats the most optimal time on 18/6 the whole way through or what? any info would be pretty cool. thanks


i nine of them growing now - they are about 30 days from seed. Have some under 20/4 light - no autoflowering yet; some are growing in room w/12/12 & they are really glowering nice under 12/12


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> i nine of them growing now - they are about 30 days from seed. Have some under 20/4 light - no autoflowering yet; some are growing in room w/12/12 & they are really glowering nice under 12/12


heard they can take up to 6 weeks to flower, might be a freak pheno, but i have seen good grows with their northern lights auto.


----------



## blimey (Mar 19, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> *more photosynthesis = more light production*, *much like 18/6 is more rapid than 24/0*. and og and headband autos would be great if the auto parents genetics werent noticeable in the pheno. and breeding could help yield of an og strain, just need a good cross.


Photosynthesis doesn't produce light...
More light gives the plant more opportunity to photosynthesize.
For your argument you would want to say that 24/0 is more rapid than 18/6.
Why do photo period plants produce higher quality bud if their photosynthesis time is so much less o_0


----------



## 420Dust (Mar 19, 2012)

A year ago I ordered 15 SR fem seeds from Nirvana. 12 of 15 germed from paper towel method. It was my first time trying auto. started them in solo cups under two 23watt cfl for a month. Then transplanted in 3 gal containers and put them outside. (MG soil) They averaged 24 dried grams of great bud each. I was thrilled. Made another order for 15 fem short rider seeds and only 3 germed. I did nothing different from the first time. So who knows? It helped with the nerve damage pain i have so I can't complain.


----------



## blimey (Mar 19, 2012)

Check out this list of pros and cons of auto flowers.
http://s405702126.websitehome.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=70


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

blimey said:


> Photosynthesis doesn't produce light...
> More light gives the plant more opportunity to photosynthesize.
> For your argument you would want to say that 24/0 is more rapid than 18/6.
> Why do photo period plants produce higher quality bud if their photosynthesis time is so much less o_0


my bad, reverse those i was too baked. i believe if a plant had more time to photosynthesize in its life it would produce more. 
so if potency wasnt a problem, why not have a plant that photosynthesizes 33% more(18/6) or even 50% more(24/0) and still flower.


----------



## manfish (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't heard or seen Critical Mass as an auto...not to say that it's not out there...just haven't heard or seen it....What I've seen is Super Critical by Greenhouse seeds..This might be the auto version of Critical Mass...does anyone else know?...BTW...SuperCritical is a VERY good auto to grow...You'll love the smell, taste and high...LOTS of laughing...I NEVER get tired of smoking it.


*" The difference between genius and stupidity is genius has a limit*"...Albert Einstein..


----------



## manfish (Mar 20, 2012)

Right on Troutie...Alot of people who bad mouth autos have either NEVER tried 'em, or had some of the first autos way back when they were first being developed...Some of the best smoke I've ever had was JUST AS GOOD as any photo plant I've smoked...And what's with everyone bitching about yield?...Autos were bred to give you some decent weed fast and with little hassle...Try getting some good smoke from a photo in UNDER 60 days from seed...


----------



## blimey (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, try getting decent smoke from an auto in under 60 days from seed. It will be immature.
BTW I grow a 5 week auto perpetual.


----------



## troutie (Mar 20, 2012)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> Nirvana has so many shills spamming the pot internet about how great Nirvana crap is that, for me, it is hard to believe anything I read about any Nirvana product.
> 
> The plants in his photo are from 2009 - unlikely same gnetices now. Nirvana Short Ryder are just Low Ryder ripoffs


i have stacks of Nirvana seeds .. ... N-lights auto, Blue mystic auto, and auto bubble gum (or what ever its called), heard loads of bad reviews about them dated around 2009/2010, and also knew about the recall on the Blue mystic and re-issue due to a bad auto-flowering trait... ..... i will grow em and blow em.. makes no odds to me how many people don't like the breeder... for all i know i might really like the product

i do have seeds from other breeders too .... and i'll find what works for me and what dont... its all about the experience for me


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

blimey said:


> Lol, try getting decent smoke from an auto in under 60 days from seed. It will be immature.
> BTW I grow a 5 week auto perpetual.


know plenty of growers doing autos, most that say 60 days take 70 really but they cant even tell the difference. 

and anyone have luck with jet 47


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

anyone grown the Auto Jock Horror from sativa seeds?
or Dutch Automatic? looks pretty good


----------



## troutie (Mar 20, 2012)

sorry Crazyhazey ... got Barneys Pineapple express going... would strongly reccomend


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

troutie said:


> sorry Crazyhazey ... got Barneys Pineapple express going... would strongly reccomend


saw those and was a bit interested until i saw the dreaded "feminized" thing. thanks for the suggestion though, ive seen some pretty nice grows with those but i need a strain to clone/breed


----------



## manfish (Mar 21, 2012)

Blimey...Big Bang from Greenhouse...done in 50 days from seed...I mean they were done, there wasn't anymore blooming....Pineapple Express from Barney's...done in 56 days. Buddha White Dwarf done in 55 days. The info on all the autos I've grown so far all said 7 to 8 weeks from seed to harvest...The longest was Super Critical from Greenhouse. That was 9 weeks. I don't know if it's the climate I live in (I live in the real tropics...only 12 degrees off the Equator), or if it was the genetics themselves, but the plants were fully developed. The smoke was superb...I don't entertain any illusions about yield from an auto...I do what you do...perpetual harvest every three to four weeks. I usually grow 7 to 10 plants at a time...Not sure what it is that you're growing that is still immature at 60 days...


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

manfish said:


> Blimey...Big Bang from Greenhouse...done in 50 days from seed...I mean they were done, there wasn't anymore blooming....Pineapple Express from Barney's...done in 56 days. Buddha White Dwarf done in 55 days. The info on all the autos I've grown so far all said 7 to 8 weeks from seed to harvest...The longest was Super Critical from Greenhouse. That was 9 weeks. I don't know if it's the climate I live in (I live in the real tropics...only 12 degrees off the Equator), or if it was the genetics themselves, but the plants were fully developed. The smoke was superb...I don't entertain any illusions about yield from an auto...I do what you do...perpetual harvest every three to four weeks. I usually grow 7 to 10 plants at a time...Not sure what it is that you're growing that is still immature at 60 days...


everyone has a different opinion of when a plant is fully ripe, any seedbank i buy from i usually harvest 1-2 weeks longer than they specify because i like to run them to the limit. i live in florida which is pretty much a tropic with its humidity temps and rainfall. do you have pictures of these autos?


----------



## manfish (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm afraid the only pics I would be to take would be the few remaining nuggets in my jelly jay...HaHa


----------



## manfish (Mar 21, 2012)

Florida gets pretty hot and humid, but its still about 25 degrees off the Equator...I live in the Philippines...even the ocean NEVER gets below 84 degrees


----------



## manfish (Mar 21, 2012)

BTW Crazyhazey...Dope-Seeds is one of the few seedbanks where you can STILL get regular autos...not just the feminized autos like 98% of all the seedbanks out there. I don't do any breeding, but I DON'T like the idea of HAVING to keep buying seeds because I can't make my own because NO male seeds are being offered...


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

manfish said:


> BTW Crazyhazey...Dope-Seeds is one of the few seedbanks where you can STILL get regular autos...not just the feminized autos like 98% of all the seedbanks out there. I don't do any breeding, but I DON'T like the idea of HAVING to keep buying seeds because I can't make my own because NO male seeds are being offered...


thanks ill check em out, what strains yield good and potent? i only need regs cause i want to breed them with photoperiods to up the potency


----------



## manfish (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyHazey...Hey man, I'm really sorry...I forgot that Dope-seeds won't ship to the USA...but if you can find somebody you trust in another country maybe they can re-send them to you...Go check out the site...Dope-Seeds.com....going on this site is like being a baby in a candy factory...


----------



## johnnybones (Mar 21, 2012)

I done some of these last year in a green house, i was shitting my self because on day 40 they where 6" tall, i thought i wasnt gonna get anything off all 5 but the next 30 days it exploded i think i got only 4oz off all 5 but i put nutes in to early and stunned them. would defo do again indoors, great taste and smell and a medium still get about my day kinda high


----------



## johnnybones (Mar 21, 2012)

troutie said:


> fella .. you gotta make a cross spliff with some of that pineapple express .... that would make me belly laugh


I done some of these last year in a green house, i was shitting my self because on day 40 they where 6" tall, i thought i wasnt gonna get anything off all 5 but the next 30 days it exploded i think i got only 4oz off all 5 but i put nutes in to early and stunned them. would defo do again indoors, great taste and smell and a medium still get about my day kinda high, and yes i had to roll a cross joint with its trifecta of joint smoking power!!


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

manfish said:


> CrazyHazey...Hey man, I'm really sorry...I forgot that Dope-seeds won't ship to the USA...but if you can find somebody you trust in another country maybe they can re-send them to you...Go check out the site...Dope-Seeds.com....going on this site is like being a baby in a candy factory...


lol attitudes pretty straight, i think im gonna look into mdanzig's automatix, they have a good range of genetics and are said to be potent. and im still pretty sure flash automatics and short stuff as well, but if anything id get MI5, Blue Himalaya Diesel, Onyx, and Jet 47. they all grow pretty big outdoors and theyd be good for FL if i trained them to branch out a bit and not get 1 huge bud that can get mold damage from the high humidity here. and im also focusing on the autos with more sativa genetics, i dont want a short indica auto like lowryders and plants that only reach 1 ft.


----------



## Bud Grauer (Mar 21, 2012)

troutie said:


> i have stacks of Nirvana seeds .. ... N-lights auto, Blue mystic auto, and auto bubble gum (or what ever its called), heard loads of bad reviews about them dated around 2009/2010, and also knew about the recall on the Blue mystic and re-issue due to a bad auto-flowering trait... ..... i will grow em and blow em.. makes no odds to me how many people don't like the breeder... for all i know i might really like the product
> 
> i do have seeds from other breeders too .... and i'll find what works for me and what dont... its all about the experience for me


What horseshit.


----------



## redzi (Mar 22, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> Nirvana short rider....


I know this is late for a January posting but I just saw your Nirvana short rider....you sure that wasnt mixed up with something else..ordered for Nirvana twice and both times I pulled before the 3rd week was up...Northern Lights and something I dont remember...i will say their stealth is good along with ship time. how well do they take aggresive nutes.


----------



## troutie (Mar 22, 2012)

Bud Grauer said:


> What horseshit.


what part do you thnk to be horse shit? .... discuss?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 22, 2012)

blimey said:


> Why do photo period plants produce higher quality bud if their photosynthesis time is so much less o_0



It's genetics.


----------



## troutie (Mar 23, 2012)

i don't think there is a noticable difference in quality, there is a noticable difference in final yield, due to having a short 2-3 week veg period... but thats just my opinion


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 23, 2012)

troutie said:


> i don't think there is a noticable difference in quality, there is a noticable difference in final yield, due to having a short 2-3 week veg period... but thats just my opinion


the whole hype about ruderalis being noticable in bud is like saying any mexican bagseed will taste like the schwag it came from. proper growing and good conditions make any plant "potent" imo, treat them right and theyll return the favor.


----------



## troutie (Mar 24, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> the whole hype about ruderalis being noticable in bud is like saying any mexican bagseed will taste like the schwag it came from. proper growing and good conditions make any plant "potent" imo, treat them right and theyll return the favor.


yes the work was done to isolate the genes that produce the auto flowering trait.... but they were combined (i don't like the term mixed it sounds wrong) with other strains in order to create the whole package... its not for everyone and thats a matter of choice ... and i'll admit from what i've heard some early types were not as good ... but who knows how they we're kept ect. ect


i have been impressed with the few i've grown .. very impressed, and for a cabinet grower superb, given the correct pot size, soil, and light .. they really are sow and grow


----------



## Dameon (Mar 24, 2012)

Autos FTW!!!!!!


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 24, 2012)

troutie said:


> yes the work was done to isolate the genes that produce the auto flowering trait.... but they were combined (i don't like the term mixed it sounds wrong) with other strains in order to create the whole package... its not for everyone and thats a matter of choice ... and i'll admit from what i've heard some early types were not as good ... but who knows how they we're kept ect. ect
> 
> 
> i have been impressed with the few i've grown .. very impressed, and for a cabinet grower superb, given the correct pot size, soil, and light .. they really are sow and grow


plannin on using 5 gals for them, just compost as well. and ive seen great results out of hydro with autos, some with LEDs too. i think sour 60 is going to be my auto of choice, just because i like the strains its composed of. all strains are just cocktails if you think about it.


----------



## troutie (Mar 24, 2012)

pretty much .... all of my autos have been grown in light soil- perlite- bit of bat shit - 3 gal pots

i used a little grow and a little bloom with my first (green o'matics) ...and got burns... so with my second (critical jack) just rain water from start to finish, showed lack of P during mid-late flower (it looked like crap but had a decent yeild. over 1.4 oz bone dry)... but tasted GREAT and nearly ripped my head off 
so yeah its more then possible to do it without nutes

i've now decided to start with a 1/4 strength bloom for the last 3 weeks of flower with my Pineapple Express (auto) as its a hungry beast and was showing lack of P, and i'd like to hang on to a few fan leaves this time! hahaha


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 24, 2012)

troutie said:


> pretty much .... all of my autos have been grown in light soil- perlite- bit of bat shit - 3 gal pots
> 
> i used a little grow and a little bloom with my first (green o'matics) ...and got burns... so with my second (critical jack) just rain water from start to finish, showed lack of P during mid-late flower (it looked like crap but had a decent yeild. over 1.4 oz bone dry)... but tasted GREAT and nearly ripped my head off
> so yeah its more then possible to do it without nutes
> ...


haha shit man, make some compost tea! thats all im gonna feed em once i get some, they have barely anytime to get roots and mycorrhyze would help out big time and organic nutes wont burn your gals.


----------



## imlovnit24/7 (Mar 24, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> anyone grown the Auto Jock Horror from sativa seeds?
> or Dutch Automatic? looks pretty good


I've got 2 Jock Horror auto's, from Nirvana though. They're about 3 weeks from seed. Started them in expanding peat cubes and got'em goin in party cups. Now they're in 5 gallon bucket outside on my back porch. 

I honestly don't get why ppl say nirvana is a bad seed co. Every singe seed I've ordered has popped and produced bud. I grew 5 auto Short Riders this last year, though they didn't produce much cuz all i had was 8" pots and the most 1 plant produced was 16 grams.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 24, 2012)

nirvana rips off other seedbanks too, they ripped off sativa seeds like they ripped off papaya from one of KC brains strains. but ive grown aurora indica and ak48 from them, i cant say i had bad results.


----------



## troutie (Mar 24, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> nirvana rips off other seedbanks too, they ripped off sativa seeds like they ripped off papaya from one of KC brains strains. but ive grown aurora indica and ak48 from them, i cant say i had bad results.


yeah for sure.... but its a supply for demand thing... tastes change and these guys want to be at the fore-front... all seedbanks either "rip off" .. or as i'd like to say offer a simular alternative to nearly every strain...

nobody can own genes and someone once said to me all good ideas are most likely already a copy


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 24, 2012)

troutie said:


> yeah for sure.... but its a supply for demand thing... tastes change and these guys want to be at the fore-front... all seedbanks either "rip off" .. or as i'd like to say offer a simular alternative to nearly every strain...
> 
> nobody can own genes and someone once said to me all good ideas are most likely already a copy


very true.


----------



## DeDopefarmer (Mar 31, 2012)

attitude seedbank is where its at for Autos not because attitude is a great seed company (I do believe they are) but because the source of the autoflower seeds they provide comes from a sister company that does nothing but breed autoflower seeds and that sister company is basically an all out expert in the autoflower breeding field. Best autflower for me hands down for these reasons

- Easy Ryder - Grow fast, Incredibly durable, filled with vigor, produce 4.5 out of 5 in potency alongside full sativa/indicas that take several more months to grow, versatile indoor/outdoor no problem, produces incredibly with little to no nutrients, produces insanely well with proper nutrients and care, can be grown very very stealthy if needed, can produce 2 ounces a plant without growing more then 2 feet.

- Iranian Autoflower - (best place to get this seed is from Dr.GreenThumb for sure) all the same characteristics but even more versatile, takes slightly longer to grow but yields a lot more then the Easy Ryder (100 grams a plant without trying).

I have a grow journal on this forum under the name dopfarmer, I had to get a new SN because it had been a long time since i last visited the forum and I had forgotten my previous password. Here is a link to my journal, I was growing 5 Easy Ryder's in this one. 

Skip to page 11 on the link to see final product (keep in mind i did this with T5 floro's... had i owned an HPS or Metal Halide I think i could have damn near doubled the yield)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/322830-auto-easy-ryder-ak-47-a.html


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 1, 2012)

deza said:


> *who is the top 5 auto flower breeders?*
> *
> i want to buy seeds from a breeder who is 'well known for auto flowering plants' and has good reviews also.*


Here in the uk sweet seeds are very popular for auto,s. atb TCD


----------



## Strankon (Apr 2, 2012)

My first grow being Nirvava short ryder


----------



## Strankon (Apr 2, 2012)

most recent pics.
or see link in my sig.


----------



## noble227 (Apr 27, 2012)

xtcxlocstax said:


> Good Question..anyone??????


attitude seed company. most of them are great/ I like barneys farm, delicious seeds, eva seeds, sagarmatha.


----------



## noble227 (Apr 27, 2012)

your horse shit buddy. frig off


----------



## Cherrypoppa3886 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have some nirvana bubblelicious autos going right now. 5 to be exact. all popped and all were females as well. finishing up on week 7 this weekend and guessing a few more weeks to really dense up!


----------



## morphirr (Apr 28, 2012)

Can you buy regular seeds of these strains rather than feminized and would they breed auto flowering seeds, not crazy about all these fem seeds takes the fun out of making your own surprises[h=1][/h]


----------



## troutie (Apr 28, 2012)

there are very few autos available in regular .... and to be honest i only heard of 1 ... which i have forgotten lol


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 28, 2012)

troutie said:


> there are very few autos available in regular .... and to be honest i only heard of 1 ... which i have forgotten lol


The Joint Doctor does Auto seeds in regular - not all strains though


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 28, 2012)

anyone try mdanzig seeds? sour 60 and quixter look appealing, just need to see more than 1 grow of it, hopefully not under LEDs so i know what i can expect.


----------



## davethepothead (May 20, 2012)

Glad to see so many good reviews about the Barneys PE, mine should be here any day now. But i also have some nirvana auto NL coming. Anybody have any experience with those?


----------



## Myroaches (May 21, 2012)

*GoldenMightyBrambleSkunk-Auto Version*



Super spicy fuel taste


----------



## jap2020 (May 22, 2012)

ive been buying from singleseedcntre thats the best two free seeds with every order never had and bad seeds yet id go with them


----------



## SmokingOnDank (May 22, 2012)

in california do clubs carry auto flowering seeds and are they as much more or less then regular seeds . if i get a hold of some autos then they are for sure going in the ground


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (May 28, 2012)

I want to do something from Barney's farm but I'm kind of stuck on the true grow height and the timeframe. I need something a bit bigger than lowryder, but around the same time in terms of bud. I think the snowryder might be the biggest of m lot at the moment but we will have to wait and see. The doctor feelgood and easyryder might just beat the other two.


----------



## pmumbry (Sep 2, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> I want to do something from Barney's farm but I'm kind of stuck on the true grow height and the timeframe. I need something a bit bigger than lowryder, but around the same time in terms of bud. I think the snowryder might be the biggest of m lot at the moment but we will have to wait and see. The doctor feelgood and easyryder might just beat the other two.


Can you give me some additional info about your snowryders Oscar? what size container are they in, if any, and how tall are they?


----------



## Dameon (Sep 2, 2012)

AC Genetics is a VERY good breeder of Auto beans.


----------



## azryda420 (Sep 4, 2012)

SmokingOnDank said:


> in california do clubs carry auto flowering seeds and are they as much more or less then regular seeds . if i get a hold of some autos then they are for sure going in the ground


I've yet to see any auto strains at any clubs. Or in any matter. 

And a heads up to anyone. Auto's don't grow to well outdoors in my opinion. under 20/4 or 24/0 is the way to go. Don't wast your time with them outside.


----------



## mckb024 (Sep 5, 2012)

you have got to make a note about this AF she is big, colorful, and the high is heady and and uplifting but still relaxing. day 47


----------



## GandBGrowers (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys don't mean to spam but I'd love it if you could follow our grow and help us out as I just joined today and this is our first grow. Thanks! 
https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/560188-blue-mystic-auto-flower-closet.html


----------



## 509Zman420 (Sep 17, 2012)

The seed supplier I use for my autos has never failed either me or my friends... they even guarantee their shipping... autos or non autos their prices can compare, may not always be the cheapest, but when I get 100% of what I order I am happy... http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ they even have free seed promotions every month... every order I make I have gotten free seeds plus what I ordered .... cant beat it


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 17, 2012)

xtcxlocstax said:


> Good Question..anyone??????


DinaFem and Paradise. 100% germination on every seed I have ever gotten from either. I rely on both. White Widow Auto from DinaFem and Vertigo from Paradise for the first two auto strains I have ever grown. Bought from them because of the success with their photoperiod strains. Sweet Seedds too for autos. Just popped 6 of their autos for the last part of an experimental grow here indoors in AK before it hits - 30 at night. Sweet just came up - all 6 - 2 each of their Speed Devil, Fast Bud and Big Devil. I'm a skeptic on autos but we'll see.


----------



## Villa (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a couple of freebies from the tude.Dinafem fruit and amnesia. I had never worked with autos before but I think they could have merits.Has anyone else grown these seeds?.I have the 2 under a 250 watt hps in my veg room under 18/6 and so far they look good.Never grew an auto so we'll see how she yiels.


----------



## Villa (Sep 18, 2012)

morphirr said:


> Can you buy regular seeds of these strains rather than feminized and would they breed auto flowering seeds, not crazy about all these fem seeds takes the fun out of making your own surprises


I don't consider wasting months of time, light, and nutes on boys fun. Just my opinion but I don't have the space.


----------



## bigboypete (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi y'all. Okay, so I've been registered here for about a year and never posted before. So, let me give you some background. I'm not an idiot weed savant or some kind of professional grower. I'm a middle age man who has lived his life close to the 45th paralell and I'm a farmer. Not for a living but grown a garden for years. Tomatos, peppers, beans, lettuce, stuff like that. Last year I grew some stuff from seeds I got in Toronto during a visit to the city two years ago. This year, I took a chance and bought some of doc's ISS. It was a leap of faith for me because I'm a family man, gainfully employed in the community, etc, but I also have problems with an autoimmune illness and depression and know that the kind bud can help that stuff. 

Anyway, I bought an order of ISS but bought it late.....didn't get it in the paper towels for germination till around 6/17 (my best guess). I germ'd 3 seeds...didn't want to do more because I was skeptical of the claim that it would be ready in 90 days. All three germinated. I planted them out back, in the swamp, in 5-gallon pails. I put the pails on short (3 feet long) 2X4s to keep them out of the swamp, which I figured was pretty acidic. Sorry all you purists, but I used a mix that I use for my regular garden - 50% garden loam (rich but clayey) with 50% compost (mostly from leaves and lawn clippings but also eggshells, coffee grinds, rinds and peels and all the stuff that good household compost contains). 

Anyway, I enriched this with Epoma (not sure of the spelling, though I've used it for years) organic fertilizer. I get a couple of 40-pound bags of this stuff from the garden supply store every spring. I don't do this by exact measurement. The stuff is relatively low potency (4-3-3, I believe, but don't quote me, I'm on a roll here) and advertised that it "won't burn". In any case, I mix it in a 6 cubic feet wheelbarrow and do it by site. 

So, anyway, i mix my mix and around July 1 I put these small seedlings in the five gallon pots and haul them out to the grow area. I get plenty of light out there (10 hours a day, on average, but less than 8 at this time of year) and let them go. I go out twice a week and water with low-dose miracle grow solution (3 tsp per 3 gallon jug). I harvested the first plant on Friday - 3 days ago. Upon bringing in I was sad to see that there is some bud mold. I trimmed agressively to get rid of it and hung to dry.

Late this afternoon,, I am going out to pull the next two plants. the buds look very different but the leaf pattern is very similary. I will post pics of all when I'm done. Didn't take any pics of the first one in the field.

Anyway, the first ISS - I speed dried a small bud and tried last night. My girl and I agreed that it is really, really good shit. The kind of stuff that passes as designer weed I hear a lot of doubters and naysayers about the Doc's gear but I have to say, at first blush, it's awesome. Of course, what the fuck do I know? I've only grown the last couple years. But I have been smoking for a long time (35 years) and, although I stopped for about 10 years, I have been exposed to the benefits of medicinal herb the last few years. This stuff is good, really good, and I'll be posting a follow up with picture


----------



## lastsumrai (Sep 25, 2012)

I have three strains growing at the mo

Barneys farm Pineapple express, sweet seeds cream caramel and world of seeds afghan kush ryder and they all are growing lush at day 26


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

troutie said:


> there are very few autos available in regular .... and to be honest i only heard of 1 ... which i have forgotten lol


Check out Short Stuff Seeds... they have a couple of their strains at least that you can order as regular beans...


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 27, 2012)

afgani kush ryder is fast smokes strong and looks great


----------



## Jogro (Oct 6, 2012)

azryda420 said:


> I've yet to see any auto strains at any clubs. Or in any matter.
> 
> And a heads up to anyone. Auto's don't grow to well outdoors in my opinion. under 20/4 or 24/0 is the way to go. Don't wast your time with them outside.


Gotta disagree here. Obviously regular plants grow taller and yield better outside. 

But there are two good reason to grow autos outside. They don't apply to everyone, but when they do apply, they are HUGE advantages:

a. Fixed flowering time means you can potentially harvest at any time of year. So not only can you avoid the fall busts and rippers, but you can also plant in early spring and have smokable bud before the end of summer, or even stagger your plants and do continuous outdoor harvests summer and fall. You simply can't do that with conventional plants. 

b. Small plants are highly amenable to stealth grows.


----------



## cheech2811 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello! Ive decided to go ahead and order some auto seeds and i was wondering if these strains would be ideal for a First time ever grow.As i gathered from this thread I need to choose from among these - Easy ryder,
World of seeds Afghan kush ryder ,barneys farm pineapple express , Sweet seeds speed devil #2 , shortstuff seeds auto assassin, dinafem seeds critical jack,nirvana seeds autoflowering,Delicious seeds La diva automatic,Dna genetics 60 day lemon auto. 

I basically need to choose 4 strains so i can take 3 seeds of each. Can anyone please suggest me a good combination. I will be getting my grow tent soon but i plan on growing only 3 at a time. I just want some decent personal smoke, also i have only grown a bag seed so far basically just for the experience (its really addictive to wake up take a bong shot and see your plant  ) and knowledge, so i was hoping for something extremely easy to grow which will guarantee me a smoke EVEN if its just 10g off the entire plant but it should be like really easy. It would certainly be motivating to get a bud to smoke in 70 days! 

PS:Here in india we get weed such that 8 of us sit and smoke away like 100gr of stuff in a single day(every day) , it really is not very potent at all so smoking even a joint o this will probably get us stoned like your first ever toke did


----------



## manfish (Jan 24, 2013)

If you're only gonna pick three seeds of whatever, I would suggest that you order feminized autos. As far as strains go...Easyryder is a good choice. Barney's Pineapple Express is good smoke but VERY low yielder...I would go with White Dwarf from Buddha Seeds instead. Auto Assassin is good, but is kinda the same as Easyryder ( both are AK47). My all time favorite was Super Critical by Greenhouse Seeds. EVERY single time I smoked it I got the laughies. Great taste and smell excellant combo of head and body stone, and a fairly decent yield for an auto. I have never had good luck with Nirvana's autos. Their regs and fems are good but it seems I've always gotten a bad batch of autos from them. The La Diva I had wasn't all that good. Smoke was ok, but nothing to write home about. The rest I haven't tried. Just remember most autos have a short life cycle. You really don't need to put them in pots bigger than 1 gal. Also, keep it simple. You don't really need to give nutes ( maybe some VERY light flowering nutes). Start seedlings in a small cup then transfer to 1 gal pots after about a week. ( Easier to water when young if you use small cups). I don't know if you're growing indoor or outdoor, or a combo of both. I live in a HOT, tropical climate so I put my plants outside during the day and under lights at night. I've had 'em under 24/0, 20/4, and 18/6 of light. I never really saw that much difference other than a bigger power bill. I use 18/6 lighting. Hope this will help...


----------



## cheech2811 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey thats a load of help thanks a lot. Ive decided to not taking chances with nirvana for the first time, i live in a tropical place with an awesome outdoor climate for growing pot but unfortunately i cant risk it so i will be doing it indoors my tent is arriving in 6 days  . I do have a friend who stays alone and has a perfect balcony so i think ill try an outdoor grow sooner or later though. 

Critical looks awesome mate just looked it up! Is it relatively easy to grow? I mean i really don care if i get even 10g off each plant (of course ill try better) but i just need some personal smoke so for me its about the chances of getting a yeild for this first grow  

Thanks a lot i was really stuck but ive decided to go with easy ryder than auto assassin. Also ive heard a lot about World of seeds Afghan kush being extremely easy to grow and pretty good smoke too. What do you think? Pineapple express is too tempting and the price is pretty good too so ive decided to go with that also. 

Any idea bout the 60 day Dna genetics auto lemon? ive heard some good things about the company


----------



## manfish (Jan 26, 2013)

Your choices are good, but you'll be disappointed with the Pineapple Express...the yield was pathetic! That's why I never grew it again. I would go with Dutch Passion's Auto Mazar rather than World of Seed's Afghan Kush. The Mazar KICKED MY ASS!! ( and I've smoked some of the best out there) Dutch Passion's genetics are top notch. I've ALWAYS had excellent germination rates with DP and GreenHouse. All their strains were VERY easy to grow, gave decent yields, and excellent smoke. The Super Critical was ready in 50 days. I would suggest that you start a new batch of seeds every two to three weeks. By the time you harvest, dry and cure one crop, the next crop will be ready to chop. That way you'll ALWAYS have smoke available to you. That's the beauty of autos...you can put your seedlings and flowering plants all under the same light schedule. Haven't tried anything from DNA genetics yet....I live in the same equatorial climate as you ( Philippines ) so we probably have the same growing conditions. If you have any questions feel free to contact me...


----------



## steveat (Jan 27, 2013)

How long was the flowering for auto mazar? Was thinking to get it or the photoperiod one. When did you pick it? Like when the trichomes were 50% cloudy or 10% amber or even 50% amber?


----------



## Panelata (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all ,I am 23 days into my first ever grow and have gone with barneys farm Pineapple Express , heard a lot of good things about them mostly here on RIU ,I have just noticed some pistils on them today, all 3 are showing,I am well stoked with them so far,they have proven to be extremely easy to grow, and I am going full on experimental on them playing about with cheap diy led lights, so to me suggests its a decent strain so far even for beginners.

Now I was also hoping some more experienced folk here could give me some lighting advice(sorry if I am in wrong thread) , I have had them under 20/4 light, now that they have shown pistils should I be giving them 12 hrs dark or should I keep them as they are, anyone have experience with different light cycles for autos and their eventual yield. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## i420lad (Jan 27, 2013)

keep the light cycle on 18/6 or 20/4 or even 24 hours since there autos going 12/12 will probably end up decreasing yield.


Peace and PoT


----------



## Panelata (Jan 28, 2013)

i420lad said:


> keep the light cycle on 18/6 or 20/4 or even 24 hours since there autos going 12/12 will probably end up decreasing yield.
> 
> 
> Peace and PoT


Thanks, a few people have said the same, going to go with the halfway point at 18/6 and see how it goes.


----------



## manfish (Jan 29, 2013)

steveat said:


> How long was the flowering for auto mazar? Was thinking to get it or the photoperiod one. When did you pick it? Like when the trichomes were 50% cloudy or 10% amber or even 50% amber?


Hey steveat...I chopped the auto Mazar at 63 days from the time it popped thru the soil. It showed 30% amber trichs. You won't be disappointed with the smoke


----------



## Jogro (Oct 16, 2013)

I realize this is a "late" response to a post made last year, but it just came to my attention, so I'm responding now:



Brick Top said:


> I don't run separate vegging and flowering rooms, so that claimed "pro" [for autos] is not a "pro" to me.


Just because something isn't an advantage for YOU, doesn't mean it doesn't apply to ANYONE. For those who have extra space in veg or cloning areas, autos let you flower plants there. You can also move autos back and forth from veg to flower areas if you like, again helping to take advantage of any openings you may have, minimizing unused space and maximizing yield. 



> Switching light cycles? Gee, resetting a timer one single time during an entire grow, gosh that is difficult and time consuming, thank God that someone came out with a strain where you don't even have to change a timer one single time during a grow. Thanks to that now even "Rain Man" can grow! Again, not a "pro" to me.


In being a wiseass, you're miss the point. I never claimed not having to reset a timer was a real advantage, though if you're operating with limited resources not having to use a timer at all certainly could be. There is also something to be said about not having to worry about light cycles/regimen AT ALL. But even for micro/cab growers like yourself there is still a potential advantage to autos. 

While you're vegging plants in your ONE area, you can be FLOWERING autos at the same time. Since veg plants are smaller than final flower plants, typically combo flower/veg areas have extra space during the veg cycle while the small seedling plants are filling in. Throwing an auto in there is a way of getting extra use out of the otherwise unused space during veg. 



> Running 20-0 from seed to harvest. Again, not a "pro to me."


See above. If you have any bare floor or open spot in your grow box during veg you could use it to get bud with autos. Now maybe you don't care to do it, but that doesn't mean nobody does or that its a waste of effort. 



> There are numerous short strains, growing methods can be used to keep them even shorter, and using them can increase the number of bud sites giving you more production. If indoors they can be started right from 12-12 and if a short flowering strain they can finish as fast or faster than an auto.


Running short flowering photo strains 12-12 from se-ed and autos are roughly comparable in terms of overall grow duration. If the goal is to flower fast and keep plants short, I don't at all disagree that certain strains run 12-12 is a viable alternative to autos, so long as you're careful about picking your strain. 

But IMO, short/fast is not really the biggest advantage nor main point of autos. The best use of autos is to grow plants to maturity under conditions where its not possible or practical to control lighting so rigorously. Not everyone has the ability or desire to create special grow rooms or cabinets indoors, for example. You can quite literally put an auto under a desklamp like a houseplant and grow it to maturity if you wanted to. Try that with a photoplant. You can also put an auto in a pot on your kitchen windowsill and grow it to maturity. 



> If grown outdoors they can be started late so they have a minimal veg time before going into flower, just enough for the plants to gain a little strength and develop a good root structure. Again, the "pro" is not a "pro" in my book.


Starting plants outdoors late is no "trick". Autos let you start a plant outdoors in March and harvest it 70 days later as early as May without any artificial lighting or special shading. And of course you can start plants indoors then bring them outdoors to finish any time of year. 

More to the point, autos let you do "continuous harvests" OUTDOORS. . .planting WHENEVER YOU LIKE, then harvesting every individual plant 60-70 days later. With autos you can time the planting to harvest at any given date you like outdoors, in May, June, July, Aug, Sept, etc. Yes, you can effectively accomplish the same thing with artificial shading setups outdoors, but that's simply not practical for most growers, and you also lose flexibility in plant placement that way. 

Left outside to themselves, autos will typically not turn into giant "trees" that attract unwanted attention. Again, that's potentially an advantage, even if it doesn't apply to you. 



> "Plants will mature outdoors during any part of year, including non-traditional times?" "Any time of the year?" So that means I can grow winter crops outside and the cold will not effect them? Or what was said actually only means autos can be grown outdoors during normal growing climate months and they will not need the short day's of fall to flower and mature. I suppose to someone that's a "pro,"


Really, you're just being intellectually dishonest with those cold weather statements. There is no need to pretend to be stupid. 

If you don't see why potentially being able to set up a harvest outdoors anytime from May-November at a date of your choosing, or why being able to stagger multiple harvests through late spring all the way through autumn are potential serious advantages there is nothing more to talk about here. 



> There has been a long running argument among botanists that ruderalis belongs in the same classification as industrial hemp, largely because it's THC levels are most times on par with that of industrial hemp.


Sure, if you were growing wild ruderalis plants you picked out of the ground from Siberia or the American Midwest, then maybe this type of taxonomic classification might be relevant. 

But since the better of the contemporary drug autoflowers have been selectively bred for 80+ generations removed from wild ruderalis plants, and contain the overwhelming majority of their relevant variant genetic content from conventional drug (not hemp) cultivars (the exact same way ALL drug cannabis strains ultimately trace back to low THC wild ones), the taxonomy of the original parent is irrelevant. Go ask any of your imaginary botanist friends whether or not a drug cannabis plant that has been hybridized with a ruderalis plant, then inbred with other drug cultivars for 20 years over 80 generations to achieve 10-15% THC content is a "hemp" plant or a "drug" plant, and then come back and post their reply. 



> People, can't you see that auto-flowering strains are just one more thing in the line of pure gimmickry being pawned off on growers as some sort of advancement because breeders hit a brick wall about a decade or so ago when it comes to real true advancement.
> 
> There has not been any real true appreciable increase in potency and or yield in ages, even though the puppies always think strains grow better with each passing year.


Thanks for the straw man argument. Who said autos had better yield or potency than conventional strains? Nobody has, and nobody is growing these strains for those reasons. 

The fact is, exactly contrary to what you're suggesting, there has been continuous improvement in AUTOFLOWER genetics since their inception 20+ years ago. The autos today are a *LOT* better than the original "lowryder" in terms of potency, flavor, and (to a lesser extent) yield, and that's really the whole point here. The BEST of the autos are comparable in potency to good regulars, and for many growers, that's enough.

You certainly don't have to like autoflowers, nor grow them (and personally I don't), but I think its a mistake to claim they are totally worthless, when it seems plain that they potentially have something to offer to certain growers.


----------



## BudReaky (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 2 x each of easy ryder, chronic ryder, and dieselryder. Ive never grown autos but im lovin it. Seeds arrived sept 11(spooky) so since germination which tooke 2 days. I think there on day 34. Obviously i like to lst. 600w hps. I'm hoping to get 2 ounce each.but 1 each would do.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 17, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Thanks for the straw man argument. Who said autos had better yield or potency than conventional strains? Nobody has, and nobody is growing these strains for those reasons.


http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/new-auto-mazar-world-record-350g-harvest-from-single-plant-here-is-the-grow-diary/
potency is on par with alot of photo's 
but lets face it guys there is no way a photo 12/12 from seed is going to out yield some of the newer auto's


----------



## BudReaky (Oct 18, 2013)

Who the hell wants to argue which is better. There different. Big whoop. Grow an auto if you want. Grow a photo if you want.it all depends on the situation. I had 90 days till i had to move which is why i chose autos. I Gaurentee if i did a photo in that time span id yield less.i need this shit dry before i move lol.no way a 12/12 from seed would ever get as big or bushie as my ladies in the above post. Once i move im back to photos. Like i said the situation. And it really all clmes down to choice. If you dont like what someones doing that has zero negative effect on the qorld why do you even care?


----------



## DivideITdntHideIT (Dec 13, 2013)

very very nice auto's enjoy


----------



## DivideITdntHideIT (Dec 13, 2013)

very nice good lk


----------



## lmoore2680 (Dec 13, 2013)

Any one ever tryed blue amnesia

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## guardogz (Dec 13, 2013)

my choice for indoor is gnomo by kannabia. also growing a big band. i like the fruity flavor of the gnomo. outdoors i had 3 power skunk auto- that weighed in just under 2lbs. all of the short season ones have had light fluffy buds. but for my own headstash and sharing w friends this was perfectly fine. i think the best aspect is that if i start them inside, put em out may 10 or so, they re flowering in the strongest sun of the summer, and finished by aug or sooner. i see very little in the threads about kannabia s seeds. have the experienced growers moved past this company?,


----------



## OrangeHaze (Dec 15, 2013)

herbies autoflowering seeds


----------



## bigbagger (Mar 17, 2014)

my nirvana auto NL sucked--not even close to auto


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 19, 2014)

The only autos I have grown are .... Afghan Kush Ryder.... which was great.... the pic is in my avy.... sweet and smooth, with a great high..... and the other is Sweet Cheese, which is the pic I posted. Both were very easy to grow.


----------



## rocko369 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just finished harvesting AK-49 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jpizzle4shizzle (Mar 25, 2014)

First grow ever samsara ultraviolet auto a little less then a month in, started flowering at 14 days I believe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RockstarEnergy (Mar 25, 2014)

My Nirvana Auto Northern lights was the best plant I have grown so far.
Grown in Canna Coco with Canna nutes under CFLs.


----------



## Kransterdam (Mar 26, 2014)

If you live on sunny side of the Alps (Europe)for outdoor, autoflowering strains are a blessing.
And since cloning of autos is ollmost imposible, the seed companys have a big interest in making autos beter, than regulars. I think they will invest allot into autos in next years.


----------



## demandeman (Sep 28, 2014)

imlovnit24/7 said:


> I've got 2 Jock Horror auto's, from Nirvana though. They're about 3 weeks from seed. Started them in expanding peat cubes and got'em goin in party cups. Now they're in 5 gallon bucket outside on my back porch.
> 
> I honestly don't get why ppl say nirvana is a bad seed co. Every singe seed I've ordered has popped and produced bud. I grew 5 auto Short Riders this last year, though they didn't produce much cuz all i had was 8" pots and the most 1 plant produced was 16 grams.


just starting some indoor soil Jock's
what kind of yield did you get from your jock's


----------



## furnz (Sep 28, 2014)

My buddy grew out Himalayan Blue Diesel by short stuff.
'Crystalier' then most photo strains. I was surprised.
12-16" single cola plants, yeilding an ounce each in a gallon milk jug.
Still got 3 seeds myself and some pollen 

No pics unfortunately..


----------



## NOLA420 (Sep 30, 2014)

Short stuff seeds did me right awhile back,the mi5 was monster. Pics are in a previous thread. Aint gonna lie,strawberry cheesecake from heavyweight seefs looks reeaaalll niiicce.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 5, 2014)

NOLA420 said:


> Short stuff seeds did me right awhile back,the mi5 was monster. Pics are in a previous thread. Aint gonna lie,strawberry cheesecake from heavyweight seefs looks reeaaalll niiicce.


Mi5 does kick ass


----------



## demandeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Kransterdam said:


> If you live on sunny side of the Alps (Europe)for outdoor, autoflowering strains are a blessing.
> And since cloning of autos is ollmost imposible, the seed companys have a big interest in making autos beter, than regulars. I think they will invest allot into autos in next years.


 how tall did your Jock's get
Ive started 3 in a small grow room and didn't realize that they can get 3 meters tal...


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 7, 2014)

I like kanabia for the most part. Some if the auto's they sell are photo, I know, doesnt make any sense to me lol. I did their Mataro blue and until I dropped it too 14 it didnt change.


----------



## Jvo40 (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone grown Quick One from Royal Queen Seeds? I'm just beginning my second week on one and curious on how she has turned out for people. Here's a picture I took of her tonight.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Nov 16, 2014)

I've grown Short Ryder and it was ready 55 days from seed. The smoke was excellent and the yield was as well. My avitar is from that 
grow. My favorite however is Afgan Ryder Kush which I will be starting as soon as my current grow of Short Ryder is finished. This time it's not ready yet after 9 weeks of flowerng.


----------

